# Columbia compound tubes???



## spacklinfool (Sep 23, 2011)

I would like to see the columbia tube in operation from start to finish..Please make the video over 1 min thanks...


----------



## gotmud (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm pretty sure mudslinger uses a columbia tube, correct me if I'm wrong, i can't seem to post the link here, but maybe someone else can


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

By the time I get a columbia tube shipped up to me for the video someone else will have posted one..


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

http://www.drywalltalk.com/f9/new-type-compound-tube-plz-1815/


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

I have yet to use a tube and am watching all your guys posts on em so I don't waste my investment :thumbsup:

From what I have gathered, only 1 tube (think it was the big white one"bigshot", has problems fitting heads/flushers?


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Yea i have 2 of them if u want them? They dont even fit the flushers thats made for them that good!!!


----------



## spacklinfool (Sep 23, 2011)

VANMAN said:


> Yea i have 2 of them if u want them? They dont even fit the flushers thats made for them that good!!!


r u giving them away??


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

VANMAN said:


> Yea i have 2 of them if u want them? They dont even fit the flushers thats made for them that good!!!


 These are the BTE ones? I think I remember someone saying the nipple on those tubes are a little too large and can be shaved down a bit?


----------



## Jason (Feb 27, 2011)

Philma Crevices said:


> I have yet to use a tube and am watching all your guys posts on em so I don't waste my investment :thumbsup:
> 
> From what I have gathered, only 1 tube (think it was the big white one"bigshot", has problems fitting heads/flushers?


Didn't much care for it, myself. Could have potential depending what you're planning to use it for. I could see loading outsides or off angles for tape on beads if you didn't want to use a corner box but there are far better ways to tackle standard 90 inside angles imo.


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

Yeah, i'm thinking for innie and outie 45's and maybe angles, right now almost all of our guys fug up every angle they touch... 

How in the world can both sides an angle have gouges and pocking when doing em' by hand.... everytime :furious:


----------



## Jason (Feb 27, 2011)

Philma Crevices said:


> Yeah, i'm thinking for innie and outie 45's and maybe angles, right now almost all of our guys fug up every angle they touch...
> 
> How in the world can both sides an angle have gouges and pocking when doing em' by hand.... everytime :furious:


Gouges? They know to work from dry into wet? How's their skills overall? This sounds like a big red flag.

Pocking, I'd guess the fill is simply too deep for one coat and it needs another skim. I'd be looking at why it's too deep tho. If their bead (No Coat or whatever you use) is kicking too much, all the coats in the world won't lose the bow in the wall they created by not installing as tight as they might have.


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

I know the answer, was a bit rhetorical. Too much mud, and carelessness on wiping angles clean.

I blame it on location  We have ALOT of bad tapers down here


----------



## Jason (Feb 27, 2011)

Philma Crevices said:


> I know the answer, was a bit rhetorical. Too much mud, and carelessness on wiping angles clean.
> 
> I blame it on location  We have ALOT of bad tapers down here


 
Claro. Ya entiendo.


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

Jason said:


> Claro. Ya entiendo.


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Tonydif (May 8, 2021)

Philma Crevices said:


> These are the BTE ones? I think I remember someone saying the nipple on those tubes are a little too large and can be shaved down a bit?


How do you have them down? 

I have BTE tubes that won't fit a new Columbia Angle Head...even with adapter provided.


----------

